# What do you hate the most when you start your shift?



## Amack (May 12, 2009)

I'd say...an understocked truck left a mess!


----------



## Sapphyre (May 12, 2009)

Amack said:


> I'd say...an understocked truck left a mess!



How about my truck not even being there, because MY truck got given to another crew that isn't back yet?


----------



## Sasha (May 12, 2009)

When  Iworked on a truck, i hated if it smelled bad. You can't go off and febreeze it because of patients allergies, you could clean it and HOPED the smell went away, but if it didn't you had to suffer. i especially hated it when the cab smelled like pee. There's no excuse for that!


----------



## Sapphyre (May 12, 2009)

Sasha said:


> i especially hated it when the cab smelled like pee. There's no excuse for that!



Um, EWWW, how'd THAT happen???


----------



## Amack (May 12, 2009)

Sasha said:


> i especially hated it when the cab smelled like pee.



hahaha:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## firemedic7982 (May 12, 2009)

None of these bother me near as much as getting a call before I catch the morning smoke, and starbucks. 

But. Shift change is 0700, and the first call usually rolls in about 0710, presuming the truck is there when I get there, and not on a call.


----------



## Sasha (May 12, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Um, EWWW, how'd THAT happen???



I never got the guts to ask why the truck sometimes smelled like pee. I was better off not knowing and using a dispoasble cot sheet over the seat.


----------



## Amack (May 12, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Um, EWWW, how'd THAT happen???





Sasha said:


> When  Iworked on a truck, i hated if it smelled bad. You can't go off and febreeze it because of patients allergies, you could clean it and HOPED the smell went away, but if it didn't you had to suffer. i especially hated it when the cab smelled like pee. There's no excuse for that!





Sasha said:


> I never got the guts to ask why the truck sometimes smelled like pee. I was better off not knowing and using a dispoasble cot sheet over the seat.



haha...you should have left a bedpan on the driver and passenger seats to get your point across to the other shifts


----------



## SES4 (May 12, 2009)

I always leave the trucks (engine, ladder, ambulance, etc.) the way I find them if they have been left in satisfactory condition if not I remediate the issue immediately if it is something I can fix.


----------



## HotelCo (May 12, 2009)

Nothing bugs me more than a truck that hasn't been cleaned, inside and out.


----------



## rescuepoppy (May 12, 2009)

My biggest kick is when for any reason the truck is not ready to roll. Be it at shift change,or any time of day.


----------



## Lunah (May 12, 2009)

I have really small hands ... if there are no small gloves on the unit and I don't have any in my pocket, I'm screwed.


----------



## Amack (May 12, 2009)

Lunah said:


> I have really small hands ... if there are no small gloves on the unit and I don't have any in my pocket, I'm screwed.



ahhh! my _other_ pet peeve is when there are only smalls or mediums on my truck...lol I'm a freak of nature and NEED XLs


----------



## Lunah (May 12, 2009)

LOL! It takes all kinds, right?


----------



## LucidResq (May 12, 2009)

I don't work on an ambulance, but... 

I am neurotic about tape. I hate it when people don't fold the corner or edge of tape like transpore... you know what I mean? Because when you have gloves on, it's a pain in the butt to get to that tape if you don't have a little tab. 

When I did my first shift at my new first aid job at an Amusement Park, it was slow... I noticed that none of the tape was tabbed as such. I spent about a half an hour going through every roll (we have a well-stocked little clinic and several jump bags) and folding the edges. Then I cleaned everything. Like everything. From the exam beds to the walls. I don't know if my new coworkers like that I'm so OCD or if they think I'm insane. 

Another thing that might apply to jump bags... but this bothered me in SAR with our medical bags which are large backpacks so it was even more important because they weren't all compartmentalized...

People would pile a bunch of non-critical equipment on top of critical stuff. Like excuse me... I need an OPA, suction and a BVM *NOW*... I do not want to waste time shuffling through SAM splints, bandaids, random rolls of kerlix and cold packs trying to get to them.


----------



## Outbac1 (May 12, 2009)

Of the four choices, a messy truck. Unless the crew are getting back late from a call.  What really bugs me is having a call dropped on my truck as I'm walking in the door. I hate having to jump in and go with no time to get squared away.


----------



## marineman (May 13, 2009)

I am easy going and don't let much bother me but when I get in the truck better be cleaned and fueled. The only other 2 ways to really get on my bad side are not dog earing the tape and not bringing the zippers to the middle on the bags.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (May 13, 2009)

*re*

Getting a call before i get my first smoke and coffee of the day down. Everything else is secondary, as long as no item is completely missing.   No matter how busy a crew has been i cant recall a single incident of receiving a messy truck, then again it's always been our policy to clean the truck before leaving the ED like an HIV patient blew up in the back. Many a shifts either myself or my partner would be in the back still cleaning while otw to the next call if we do get a call while out at the ED still.


----------



## Coptrainer (May 13, 2009)

*Missing Stock*

My biggest gripe is finding the truck hasn't been restocked after a call.  Missing equipment is a problem I'd rather not have to and shouldn't have to deal with.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 13, 2009)

What I absolutly hate is gloves left in the cab. On the floor, under the seat, in the door pocket, you name it...............


----------



## Hal9000 (May 13, 2009)

Rig missing two tires.  Guess that's understocked.


----------



## Buzz (May 13, 2009)

Getting into a truck and the seat still damp from the sweaty person who was in the truck the shift before you.


----------



## firecoins (May 13, 2009)

I hate it most when the truck is missing equipment.  Crews should replace what they use.  I always get those emergencies right off the bat before I am finished checking the rig. 

Of course the cleaner the rig, the better.


----------



## Sasha (May 13, 2009)

Buzz said:


> Getting into a truck and the seat still damp from the sweaty person who was in the truck the shift before you.



A ShamWow! will fix that for you.


----------



## exodus (May 13, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> What I absolutly hate is gloves left in the cab. On the floor, under the seat, in the door pocket, you name it...............



I hate it when people leave crap in the door pockets! It's hella annoying, i've had one person actually leave an OLD BANANA PEEL in the door pocket... I'm like, ew.


----------



## Tincanfireman (May 13, 2009)

At the risk of hijacking, I'd like to add "an honest assessment of the vehicle". My personal peeve is when the offgoing crew gives you the thumbs-up and a breezy "everything's good!", but the checkout reveals an empty main O2, no gloves, dirty pt. compartment, low fuel, low oil, messy jump kit, etc. Grrrrr...


----------



## Afflixion (May 20, 2009)

I always hated a messy truck period (especially when the stretcher is not made and no sheets in the truck!) But what really upset me was when A) the person to switch with me was not there on time or b) my partner is not there on time (people were ALWAYS late where I used to work.) It upset me also when something like D50 was missing entirely (we carried 6 on our trucks no way you had 6 diabetic emergencies in one night...) so it meant the truck wasn't fully checked in a while that or our supply just sucked.


----------



## mycrofft (May 20, 2009)

*I used to hate it when they rearranged everything.*

Learned to rapidly assess what had been moved, removed, added, or messed with. Newbies were always stocking up the 2X2's and bandaids no one wanted instead of the 4X4's and good tape, leaving the O2 cylinder "on" but the flow control valve "off" on the "E" tanks, taping ammonia inhalants all over the place, etc. Once the ambulance litter (er, cot) was gone.
You know, now instead of having vehicles I have exam rooms and kits, with the same problems!


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 20, 2009)

Besides the dirty trucks, and it not being the way I like it lol. I also hate never having my morning pick me up lol, always seems like you don't get you foldgers with a cig or a dip..then a tiny mess is like a pile of hell lol


----------



## paccookie (May 20, 2009)

firemedic7982 said:


> None of these bother me near as much as getting a call before I catch the morning smoke, and starbucks.
> 
> But. Shift change is 0700, and the first call usually rolls in about 0710, presuming the truck is there when I get there, and not on a call.



The thing I hate the most is not a first part of the day thing.  It's an end of the shift thing.  I hate it when a call comes in at 0640 and the new crew is there and standing around and staring at you because THEY don't want to take the call because it's non-emergency and sounds like something crappy.  YOU don't want to take the call because your shift ends in 20 minutes (new shift starts at 0645, 15 minutes of overlap) and you have to rush home to get the kids to school or you have to go to school or whatever millions of things you might have to do that day that requires you to get off work on time for once.  That's what I hate the most.


----------



## paccookie (May 20, 2009)

Ooooh, I thought of another one!  Finding nasty "dip cups" in the cab.  Cups, soda bottles, whatever was handy.  It's disgusting and nasty and makes the finder want to puke.  Thankfully, the other crews who share my truck don't dip, but I've seen some really nasty stuff when working extra shifts.  It's bad enough when people leave their drinks in the truck, but come on!!!


----------



## jochi1543 (May 21, 2009)

I must be pretty lucky because I've never had to deal with any of these at my service. We have a low call volume, so we always have the time to do it and I work with good enough people that they will actually do it.


----------



## amberdt03 (May 21, 2009)

messy truck, no fuel in tank, truck being boxed in or it smells? that stuff never happens, you need to come up with more realistic scenarios. lol.


----------



## ErinCooley (May 27, 2009)

the trash not being emptied....  I totally understand if they had a busy night (we work 24's) or a late call and didnt get it restocked or refueled, however there is NO reason not to empty your trash OR put a liner back in the can.


----------



## QSMITH89 (May 27, 2009)

I can't stand it when the truck is left in a mess, and understocked.


----------



## duffy87 (May 28, 2009)

firemedic7982 said:


> None of these bother me near as much as getting a call before I catch the morning smoke, and starbucks.
> 
> But. Shift change is 0700, and the first call usually rolls in about 0710, presuming the truck is there when I get there, and not on a call.



agreed!

understock sucks as well


----------



## medic417 (May 28, 2009)

I hate when find an empty main O2 tank.  I hate it enough people lose their jobs when they leave the ambulance that way and I find it. 

 I also hate finding bloody prints on cabinets or worse in them on supposedly clean supplies.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 1, 2009)

I'll add a vote for understocked and messy. Nothing pisses me off more than finding a thrashed patient compartment when I check out the rig.


----------



## Kendall (Jun 1, 2009)

This past weekend, my truck was not cleaned, inside or out, was not stocked, was not fueled AND boxed in at the back of the bay. Had to move 2 trucks to get it out. And to top it all off, my partner was caught behind a train, so was almost an hour late, so I had to move the other trucks and clean it myself...

The previous crew will be hearing about it...


----------



## Tiberius (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not too thrilled about getting in a truck that's not properly restocked. I don't worry too much about it though; perhaps the previous crew was running hard during their shift and just need to get out of dodge. 

But, here are 2 things I can't stand: 
1) Having a truck left messy and having to clean it up after grown people. 
2) I ESPECIALLY hate discovering that a truck was not properly decontaminated after the previous crew's trauma call. That happened to me once and let's say it never, ever became an issue again.


----------



## NolaRabbit (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm gonna echo Medic417 and say that finding blood in the back of the unit REALLY steams me. 

I've been on the occasional bloodbath and I know it happens, but I'm incredibly anal about not leaving the evidence around for the next crew. 

It's gross, dangerous, and just plain nasty. If you think you touched it, then please clean it!


----------

